# Why is there a shadda on قّطيع ?



## AndyRoo

Hello,

I came across the word قّطيع in this article about tunnellers in Gaza: http://www.alhayat.com/society/yout...27ab7b-c0a8-10ed-000c-e0bb0e32ea6f/story.html . I think it might be a dialect word for tunneller (not sure though), but I don’t understand why it’s got a shadda on the ق. It would seem difficult to pronounce at the beginning of a word. 

The word is repeated a number of times in the article, so I don’t think it can be a misprint.

Does anyone know why the shadda is there?

Thank you!


----------



## WadiH

It's a typo.


----------



## AndyRoo

Thank you!

It's pretty amazing the writer made the same mistake 3 times, but I suppose these things happen with find and replace.


----------



## ayed

Agree with Wadi.Shaddah+kasrah should be on the T(ط).QiTTee3


----------



## cherine

I recently came to learn that some people use the shadda instead of the fat7a when they type!!
Strange, but it happens.


----------



## djamal 2008

ويحدق بالحفارين «القّطيعة» والعمال خطر الموت من كل حدب،

The word in the article is slang one, to mean the "passers" or the diggers and the shadda is appropriate in this case, 'cause the kkaf is a harf Shamsi.


----------



## omry3

I think the shadda is on theط   letter and it means the cutters or the diggers so it s a writing mistake no more


----------



## cherine

djamal 2008 said:


> the shadda is appropriate in this case, 'cause the kkaf is a harf Shamsi.


Excuse me?!!
Out of all the 28 Arabic letters, you chose the letter to which is attributed the الحروف القمرية to call it a "7arf shamsi" 
القاف حرف قمري and it dosn't take a shadda after the definite article "al".


----------



## AndyRoo

I know that ق is normally a moon letter, but is it possible it is pronounced like a sun letter in this case? There are some regional difference between sun letters (e.g. in Iraqi Arabic ج is a sun letter), but I don't know if ق can ever be one.


----------



## cherine

Even when it's pronounced as a "g" and hence becomes a sun letter, this still is a word written in an MSA article, so it follows the pronounciation and writing rules of MSA. q not g, and no shadda. The shadda on this qaaf is only a typo: it should be on the ط .


----------



## Mahaodeh

cherine said:


> Even when it's pronounced as a "g" and hence becomes a sun letter,


 
I don't think this is accurate; when the g sound is used to represent the q, the dialects usually treat it as a moon letter; as an example, in Iraq the heart is galub and if definit it is always ilgalub not ig-galub.


----------



## djamal 2008

أنطق باسم القّذافي مثلا؛ و القّطاع الطرق أيضا؛


----------



## clevermizo

djamal 2008 said:


> أنطق باسم القّذافي مثلا؛ و القّطاع الطرق أيضا؛





وليس إن اسم القذافي له شدة على الذال ؟؟؟ (قـذّافي)


----------



## cherine

جمال، من فضلك لا تصر على الخطأ. كلمات مثل القذّافي وقطّاع الطرق، لا تحمل شدة على القاف، بل على الحرف التالي.

مها، الجيم في اللهجة المصرية تنطق أحيانًا قمرية وأحيانًا شمسية. قد يكون الأمر مختلفًا في اللهجات الأخرى.
​


----------



## djamal 2008

djamal 2008 said:


> ويحدق بالحفارين «القّطيعة» والعمال خطر الموت من كل حدب،
> 
> The word in the article is slang one, to mean the "passers" or the diggers and the shadda is appropriate in this case, 'cause the kkaf is a harf Shamsi.


I meant the Kaf is a harf shamsii in this case.

و لنأخد مثلا كلمة القس, يبدو لي كأن القاف هنا عليها الشدّة و اسمع و ألفظ  الكلمة " القّس"؛


----------



## clevermizo

القشّ؟ التي لها شدة على الشين؟ بالحقيقة تلفظها كذا " اَ-قْـ-قـَ-شْـ-شُ" ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## WadiH

The ق [q] is indeed treated as a "sun letter" in some parts of Iraq, but I've never heard it treated that way in any other dialect.  Elroy the Jerusalemite should weigh in on this.


----------



## elroy

Whether it's pronounced [q], [ʔ], [k], or [g], the letter ق is a moon letter in all varieties of Palestinian Arabic that I'm familiar with.


----------



## najad

djamal 2008 said:


> ويحدق بالحفارين «القّطيعة» والعمال خطر الموت من كل حدب،
> 
> The word in the article is slang one, to mean the "passers" or the diggers and the shadda is appropriate in this case, 'cause the kkaf is a harf Shamsi.


I agree except on the fact that shadda should be on the ط not on the ق and this latter is not حرف شمسي but قمري. I think it's a typing error. And it can be a typing error even if it was repeated hundreds of times because in these cases journalists don't type the word again, they just copy then paste it والله أعلم


----------



## إسكندراني

he might be making a reference to some local accent where they say 'eggeTTyy3e' but i think its a typo. and shaddas never occur on the first letter of a word (ever)


----------

